

Ask HN: is kickstarter a viable option for consumer freemium software - mkobar

We have just launched a kickstarter for a consumer freemium software service (and free app) but don&#x27;t know if Kickstarter is the best approach - or we should just be out beating the bushes for some seed funding.  Any advice or opinions would be welcome.
======
danelectro
I'm surprised that nobody has posted any answers to your ASK.

You'd think that those having Kickstarter, freemium, or seed funding
experience, especially all 3, would contribute their opinion.

Anyway, I think Kickstarter can not be the BEST approach unless you already
have enough backers lined up in advance of your campaign launch to reach 30%
of your funding goal if not more.

These need to be established Kickstarter backers of other projects, or
supporters who will run right out, register for Kickstarter, and immediately
back you financially at their anticipated level as soon as you let them know
your campaign is going live. You need to be up-to-date with each member of
both classes well in advance, so they can all pile on at the very beginning to
give you overwhelming momentum.

Probably best to have all of these well-engaged preseeding supporters not only
invited to look at your Kickstarter preview, but giving you positive feedback
on your preview and serious encouragement to launch launch launch so they can
fund fund fund.

And then after you go live if there is not enough appeal to the general
Kickstarter audience even with your early-adopting insider momentum, your
insiders then should be capable of each recruiting at least two new serious
backers who will commit before the deadline is up. If each only brings in
exactly two new supporters, that would only get you to 90% if you started at
30%.

But what do I know?

I would hope it's not frowned upon to post the link to your Kickstarter on HN,
but then again who's paying any attention anyway, maybe just do it.

~~~
mkobar
Can do that - thought it was a bit much, but due to the underwhelming response
(but thanks for yours!) here it is:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/capsulesio/capsulesio-a...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/capsulesio/capsulesio-
a-new-digital-dimension)

Let me know what you think. Any feedback would be great.

